# Otto's Humble System



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Sources:*

Dell E510 HTPC, networked to server with FLAC files (all of our CDs) and various movies
Denon DVD-1910 DVD Player
Dish Network DVR 942
Sirius "Sportster" Satellite Radio Receiver
*Processing:*

Outlaw 990 Pre/Pro
Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro 1124
*Amplificiation:*

Sunfire Cinema Grand 5-channel Amp
*Display:*

Mitsubishi 52" DLP 720p HDTV
*Speakers:*

Definitive Technology BP2002TL Mains
Definitive Technology CLR2002 Center
Definitive Technology BPX Surrounds
M&K MX-125 (I think that's the one) Subwoofer
*Other:*

Harmony 890 Remote Control
Logiech MX-5000 Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse
Denon (1705?) 5-channel receiver is running "Zone 2" in-ceiling speakers in family room. Hope to have outdoor speakers in before it gets too hot to get in the attic!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As stated elsewhere... nice!

I had one of those Sunfire Cinema Grand Amps a couple of years back. That's one **** of a nice amp.

So... you gonna swap out your 942 for a 622? I'm getting the 622 and another receiver next Wednesday.... saying goodbye to D*. I was with E* for 7-8 years and swapped for a couple of years but I think E* has more to offer in HD now... plus our locals which D* won't provide.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Sonnie,

Thanks. Yeah, I saw pics of your (old) Sunfire in the gallery. In addition to it being a pretty good amp, I kina like the vintage look of it. Sadly, I've had a couple problems with it -- the auto-on feature doesn't work with the signal from my Outlaw 990 (I don't think it's the 990) and sometimes it makes a weird sound (like a capacitor (dis?)charging) that flows through all five speakers. I'm thinking about sending it back for an overhaul for the flat price of $235 (per Sunfire website), including return shipping. I'd love to have a clean bill of health on it. And I've never heard of any other complaints on these guys. Bad luck for me, I guess, buying used. But I did get a good price on it...

As to the 942/622 stuff -- I thought about it, getting the 622. I got the 942 less than a year ago, and it cost me $300. It irks me that they have pretty much obsoleted the 942 in a year, and want another $100 (at least! That was supposedly their promo rate for April, so now that it's pretty much June, I don't know what their deal is). The programming has also changed from the HD package I have (it's OK, but no HD locals :rolleyesno to the "Bronze"/"Silver"/"Gold" stuff, or whatever they call it. I figured it'd be like $15 a month more. Of course, I'd get more HD, AND locals :T, but I'm still not sure. For the time being, I'd consider trying to get an antenna working properly. I have an outdoor HD antenna, but I really only get Fox. When I was first playing with it, I simply laid the antenna on my roof and I was able to get NBC as well, and perhaps something else. I'm thinking of mounting my antenna to a pole that I will attach to my chimney. I have friends that have good results doing this. Nice thing is, if you get an external antenna working, it pretty much integrates seamlessly with the programming guide and the DVR.

So.... I'm on the fence about the 622.

I don't know jack about E*. I've only been with Dish for almost a year, and it's been our first experience with a DVR. We love the DVR, and rarely watch live TV. No more commercials! Let me know the praises of E* if you want. I've heard their customer service isn't the best, and I'd be tentative to switch as to not upset my wife, but I'm open.

-- Otto


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Sources:*

Dell E510 HTPC, networked to server with FLAC files (all of our CDs) and various movies
Denon DVD-1910 DVD Player
Dish Network DVR 622
Sirius "Sportster" Satellite Radio Receiver
Thorens TD 150 Mk II AB Turntable
*Processing:*

Outlaw 990 Pre/Pro
Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro 1124
*Amplificiation:*

Sunfire Cinema Grand 5-channel Amp
Behringer EP2500 Amp for IB Sub
Old Yamaha Receiver for Zone 2
*Display:*

Mitsubishi 52" DLP 720p HDTV
*Speakers:*

Vandersteen 3A Signature Mains
Vandersteen VCC-1 Signature Center
Definitive Technology BPX Surrounds
Mach5 MJ-18 4x18" IB Subwoofer
6.5" in-ceiling speakers in family room (Zone 2)
Boston Acoustics "Voyager" outdoor speakers (Zone 2)
*Other:*

Harmony 890 Remote Control
Logiech MX-5000 Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse


----------

